# Schwinn red paint ?



## 2jakes (Jan 4, 2012)

On my Schwinn bike, I remove the tank & I see that the original red looks metallic. Reading on a
Schwinn catalog from 1955, I noticed that Schwinn offered an " opal red " color besides the Black & Green
Phantoms. I was going to slightly touch up the red & was wondering what would be best to match as
much as possible to this opalescent scheme. I don't want to repaint over the original, just touch up. Also
the A S & CO, though original, was never made for this model, I found an original. Any ideas on what
type of paint that you would use ? Thanks.


----------



## Harvie (Jan 4, 2012)

*Getting paint for your bike locally*

Clean the flat part of your chain guard, that is red, then buff/rub/compound it to bring back as much of the origional shine as possible. Then take it to a Dupont Auto paint/autobody supplier, have them scan it and you can have them mix the color and test until they get it correct. 

The earlier PHANTOM RED color is 49 Desoto CARDINAL RED..

ps I like that A&S sprocket wanna sell it?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 4, 2012)

*A & S Sprocket*

The A&S sprocket was one of the things that made me want to buy the red Schwinn even though I
knew it was not the right one for that model. But, I'm looking for original phantom fenders with or
without the front fender cover. Preferably fenders that have not been rechromed  & the fender braces
have been riveted, not bolt on.





Harvie said:


> Clean the flat part of your chain guard, that is red, then buff/rub/compound it to bring back as much of the origional shine as possible. Then take it to a Dupont Auto paint/autobody supplier, have them scan it and you can have them mix the color and test until they get it correct.
> 
> The earlier PHANTOM RED color is 49 Desoto CARDINAL RED..
> 
> ps I like that A&S sprocket wanna sell it?


----------



## Harvie (Jan 4, 2012)

A guy here "panther boy" has a fender don't remember if it was rechromed and I have 2 tele number for parts guys I can give you that can probably scrounge thenm up/get them for you.

PS any good sheetmetal/duct man can rerivit fenders for you.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 5, 2012)

*paint*



Harvie said:


> A guy here "panther boy" has a fender don't remember if it was rechromed and I have 2 tele number for parts guys I can give you that can probably scrounge thenm up/get them for you.
> 
> PS any good sheetmetal/duct man can rerivit fenders for you.




like the other guy said panther boy greenphantom or schwinn store can help you


----------

